
Sylvester: Vector and Matrix math for JavaScript - DanielRibeiro
http://sylvester.jcoglan.com/
======
stagas
Great library, enviroment agnostic, simple api, just raw vectors. How come
this never got traction? Seems the developer has abandoned it.

